# my sharp tv is zoomed in



## NichoWithTheSharpTV (Dec 18, 2020)

my sharp aquos LC-C5255U tv is zoomed in, i dont have a remote and im dying with my tv like this


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Buy a universal remote. You're probably going to need it anyway.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I agree, looks like they start at $7 (USD) including shipping here: Amazon.com : sharp aquos LC-C5255U remote


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

NichoWithTheSharpTV said:


> my sharp aquos LC-C5255U tv is zoomed in, i dont have a remote and im dying with my tv like this


you should be able to download the tv remote app for the sharp tv if you have smart phone, tablet.


----------



## NichoWithTheSharpTV (Dec 18, 2020)

thank you all so much i bought a remote and it should be here in a week or so


----------

